# New Bowfishing Reel MEGAMOUTH



## JParanee (Oct 13, 2009)

I love bow fishing

I’ve shot alligators ,rays , sharks , redfish , sheephead, carp , snapping turtles , bass , catfish and a bunch of things that swim in the Amazon 

Heck I even built a special boat for river fishing and bow fishing 



So I’m always looking for intetesting Bowfishing kit 

I grew up on simple plastic bottles taped to old recurves and than Zebcos 

For the last decade or so I’ve been using AMS stuff exclusively

I really like the system for big fish and things like gators 

You can transfer to a float or rod and reel with the AMS systems 

I’ve only had to use the transfer system on gators and sharks 

Gators to the big football sized float and sharks to rod and reel 

But for most Bowfishing ya don’t need it to transfer and the AMS reels can be a pain 

So recently I saw a new Bowfishing reel come to the market 

I ordered one and do far I’m intrigued 

I have not put it to use yet but as soon as I do I’ll post back 

Here are some pics on one of my Bowfishing rigs and it seems to have dome stand out features like auto freespool and a good heavy drag system 

If your used to an AMS the functions are intuitive 

It’s kinda pricey at $299 but we shall see if it’s worth it


----------



## moog5050 (Oct 23, 2012)

Looks fun. Good luck with it!


----------



## JParanee (Oct 13, 2009)

Brian 

You can come visit buddy 

We get lotsa shooting on big carp 



And who doesn’t like turtle soup


----------



## reddogge (Jul 21, 2009)

I love snapper soup.


----------



## JParanee (Oct 13, 2009)

reddogge said:


> I love snapper soup.


They are tough critters


----------



## JParanee (Oct 13, 2009)

The internals look good


----------



## moog5050 (Oct 23, 2012)

JParanee said:


> Brian
> 
> You can come visit buddy
> 
> ...


Count me in!


----------



## stick monkey (Mar 9, 2015)

the thing I like about the ams is that the weight is closer to the bow especially with the original with the metal mounting bracket...the trigger is closer to your finger...with a front mount reel seat and spinning reel the weight is out front and I hate it...that thing looks pretty heavy too. I don't think that it would be for me.


----------



## JParanee (Oct 13, 2009)

It’s really not that heavy and weights the same as most other fishing reels 

Honestly the bow with real does not feel that different from my AMS rig


----------



## rickstix (Nov 11, 2009)

From the exploded view it looks like you got your moneys worth...someone stayed up all night thinking about that one. We've come a long way from the original closed faced Zebco...and a short list of internal parts. Good Luck with it Mr. Joe.


----------



## JParanee (Oct 13, 2009)

Thx Rick 

I’m anxious to try it 

I’ll keep you posted


----------



## davidflorida (Jun 21, 2012)

. I'm running a muzzle and my son has the a m s . Picked up 2 gator tags so will be using the bows for them . Last gators we just cast and snatch and get them close for the bang stick . He has been using both on the exotics down here night fishing liked the AMA better. Your set up looks solid , I would rather pay a little more for something that is a serious dedicated bow fishing reel . 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JParanee (Oct 13, 2009)

davidflorida said:


> . I'm running a muzzle and my son has the a m s . Picked up 2 gator tags so will be using the bows for them . Last gators we just cast and snatch and get them close for the bang stick . He has been using both on the exotics down here night fishing liked the AMA better. Your set up looks solid , I would rather pay a little more for something that is a serious dedicated bow fishing reel .
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


For the gators you will want the AMS with the big floats 

This was many years ago before RJ was famous on Swamp People 





On that trip we shot a ton of little guys and I stuck a real big one that took my float like Jaws 

Ended up loosing him in thick stuff and he snapped some heavy Gator line


----------



## davidflorida (Jun 21, 2012)

We got 8-9 footer 2 years back . Got lucky in the drawing this year . 10 footer coming . Pic in the cloud and there not syncing up. Going with the -a m s , 650 penn with snatch hook . Bang stick 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JParanee (Oct 13, 2009)

Please post pics and goog luck


----------



## davidflorida (Jun 21, 2012)

thats one from 2017 , my buddy Kyle and his wife . Sta 3/4 broward county FL . Same quota this year , will post some shots of our hunt .


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JParanee (Oct 13, 2009)

Nice 

Gator bowfishing is a blast 

Hope ya have a great hunt


----------

